# Exhast tip question!?



## 4x4king (Jul 15, 2014)

I want to but a new tip for my quad i actually found one for mine would i have to rejet for it tho?? It for yamaha bruin 350


I could be getting muddy right now but no im on tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

not for just a tip.


----------

